# Stiff Klein Pliers



## Next72969

Leave them in wd-40 overnight. Friend of mine swears mixing sand with the wd40 and really working te pliers will fix em.


----------



## CADPoint

WD-40 is Water Displacement Formula Forty = based on fish oil.
It displaces what's ever in there and not meant as a lubricant.

Real machine oil is what you need.

Beleive it or not you could use some gypsum power, talc power on then work it in and then re oil.

I would not be pounding on it. but you might smell like a babies bottom.


----------



## 99cents

I could never understand breaking in pliers. If they're stiff, take them back and get a new pair. Or get your money back and invest in Knipex.

The only time I have had pliers stiffen up on me is after I cut through a live wire and that's my own damn fault.


----------



## Pete m.

You wanna purchase my old ones? They are definitely broke in. $800.00:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Wpgshocker

CADPoint said:


> WD-40 is Water Displacement Formula Forty = based on fish oil. It displaces what's ever in there and not meant as a lubricant. Real machine oil is what you need. Beleive it or not you could use some gypsum power, talc power on then work it in and then re oil. I would not be pounding on it. but you might smell like a babies bottom.


 You are slightly mistaken! " WD-40 is the trademark name of a lubricant, penetrating oil and water-displacing spray" - Wikipedia 

"Known as "the can with thousands of uses," WD-40® protects metal from rust and corrosion, penetrates stuck parts, displaces moisture, and lubricates just about anything. WD-40 is also great when it comes to removing grease, grime, rust, and other marks from most surfaces." - WD40 website

"LUBRICATES: WD-40's lubricating ingredients are widely dispersed and hold firmly to all moving parts." WD40 website


----------



## ponyboy

99cents said:


> I could never understand breaking in pliers. If they're stiff, take them back and get a new pair. Or get your money back and invest in Knipex. The only time I have had pliers stiffen up on me is after I cut through a live wire and that's my own damn fault.


What about the pair of knipex linemans I bought last year that were too stiff to use and wouldn't break in? What then?


----------



## ampman

if you use the wrong side of kleins as a hammer they will be ruined


----------



## cotes17

99cents said:


> I could never understand breaking in pliers. If they're stiff, take them back and get a new pair. Or get your money back and invest in Knipex. The only time I have had pliers stiffen up on me is after I cut through a live wire and that's my own damn fault.


There about 4 years old so can't take them back now. I wouldn't get my money back and invest in Knipex linesman, ever. Lots of guys like then but I don't. I like kleins and my other pair goes through hell and still good as new


----------



## cotes17

Pete m. said:


> You wanna purchase my old ones? They are definitely broke in. $800.00:laughing: Pete


$8 and you have a deal :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

cotes17 said:


> I have a second pair on klein linesman pliers and they are pretty stiff to open and close with one hand without getting a workout. would be nice to have a second pair in my other bag so i dont have to keep changing them one bag to another. What is the best way to loosen them up? ive sprayed like half a can of W-D40 and worked them open and closed that that didnt help. Tried oil from the plumbers threading machine and also tried hitting the centre with a punch and nothing seems to work. Can someone help!:thumbup:



Go to Home Depot "RIGHT NOW"!

And get a can of this stuff..

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Penetrating-Catalyst-Lubricant-16PB-THD/202597469

Spray it on(outside because it stinks) and Your linesmen's will be as loose as a beat up worn out pair that's 5 years old..:thumbup:


----------



## cotes17

ponyboy said:


> What about the pair of knipex linemans I bought last year that were too stiff to use and wouldn't break in? What then?


Then you return them and get a real pair of linesman lol Klein


----------



## zwodubber

I buy knipex to avoid stiff lines mans/*****. When I did buy a set of kleins I soaked them overnight in my gun cleaning oil, worked em about 5 minutes and they were nice and smooth


----------



## HARRY304E

cotes17 said:


> $8 and you have a deal :laughing:


Come on,give him $10....:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy

cotes17 said:


> Then you return them and get a real pair of linesman lol Klein


All I use are kleins. I got a free pair of knipex at work. They blew goats for quarters


----------



## cotes17

HARRY304E said:


> Go to Home Depot "RIGHT NOW"!
> 
> And get a can of this stuff..
> 
> http://t.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Penetrating-Catalyst-Lubricant-16PB-THD/202597469
> 
> Spray it on(outside because it stinks) and Your linesmen's will be as loose as a beat up worn out pair that's 5 years old..:thumbup:


Dont really feel like going RIGHT NOW:laughing:

but i will go get it sometime this week and try it. Thank Harry:thumbup:


----------



## cotes17

ponyboy said:


> All I use are kleins. I got a free pair of knipex at work. They blew goats for quarters


Wonder why they were free:laughing:


----------



## cotes17

HARRY304E said:


> Come on,give him $10....:laughing:


Thats over my budget, sorry


----------



## 99cents

ponyboy said:


> What about the pair of knipex linemans I bought last year that were too stiff to use and wouldn't break in? What then?


First time I have heard of it, ponyboy. I would take them back.


----------



## ponyboy

99cents said:


> First time I have heard of it, ponyboy. I would take them back.


Actually I gave them to one of my apprentices to beat on for a while. Once it was obvious they wouldn't break in I told him to take it to lowes and exchange them, worth a shot right? Well the pair they gave him in exchange came out of the package broken in and ready to go and he's been abusing them ever since.


----------



## CADPoint

Wpgshocker said:


> You are slightly mistaken! " WD-40 is the trademark name of a lubricant, penetrating oil and water-displacing spray" - Wikipedia
> 
> "Known as "the can with thousands of uses," WD-40® protects metal from rust and corrosion, penetrates stuck parts, displaces moisture, and lubricates just about anything. WD-40 is also great when it comes to removing grease, grime, rust, and other marks from most surfaces." - WD40 website
> 
> "LUBRICATES: WD-40's lubricating ingredients are widely dispersed and hold firmly to all moving parts." WD40 website


What do you think WD stands for ?

I gave the defination. I didn't need Wiki to tell me what's in it. I also understand good marketing, re-read what I said.

Fish oil works well for what exactly what WD-40 does. Fish oil of any type does not have a high viscosity so it will not stay around when real work and a maintained lubrication is required. It WD & " Will Disappear ".

I use it on my barber shears, before a session... :thumbup: Good stuff!


----------



## Wpgshocker

CADPoint said:


> What do you think WD stands for ? I gave the defination. I didn't need Wiki to tell me what's in it. I also understand good marketing, re-read what I said. Fish oil works well for what exactly what WD-40 does. Fish oil of any type does not have a high viscosity so it will not stay around when real work and a maintained lubrication is required. It WD & " Will Disappear ". I use it on my barber shears, before a session... :thumbup: Good stuff!


You said, and I quote " It displaces what's ever in there and not meant as a lubricant."

I said you were mistaken and it is a lubricant. No one ever said it was a high viscosity lubricant or that it should be used for maintained lubrication.


----------



## Ts103

CADPoint said:


> What do you think WD stands for ?
> 
> I gave the defination. I didn't need Wiki to tell me what's in it. I also understand good marketing, re-read what I said.
> 
> Fish oil works well for what exactly what WD-40 does. Fish oil of any type does not have a high viscosity so it will not stay around when real work and a maintained lubrication is required. It WD & " Will Disappear ".
> 
> I use it on my barber shears, before a session... :thumbup: Good stuff!


To be honest I've broken in plenty of kleins with just some WD.


----------



## gilbequick

HARRY304E said:


> Go to Home Depot "RIGHT NOW"!
> 
> And get a can of this stuff..
> 
> http://t.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Penetrating-Catalyst-Lubricant-16PB-THD/202597469
> 
> Spray it on(outside because it stinks) and Your linesmen's will be as loose as a beat up worn out pair that's 5 years old..:thumbup:


What you want is this:
http://www.amazon.com/Kano-Kroil-Penetrating-liquid-KROIL/dp/B000F09CF4

Best penetrating oil I've ever used. Period.
Also the best gun cleaning/lubricating oil I've ever used


----------



## Wpgshocker

I use Jigaloo and WD to lube and clean mine. Jigaloo is very under-rated !


http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_products_jigaloo.php


----------



## HARRY304E

gilbequick said:


> What you want is this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Kano-Kroil-Penetrating-liquid-KROIL/dp/B000F09CF4
> 
> Best penetrating oil I've ever used. Period.
> Also the best gun cleaning/lubricating oil I've ever used


Haha,,,that stuff looks good,I'll order a can..:thumbsup:


----------



## electro916

HARRY304E said:


> Haha,,,that stuff looks good,I'll order a can..:thumbsup:



Kroil Rocks.

You can get extra large cans cheap right from Kano Labs, I usually get a few cans at a time.


----------



## RIVETER

cotes17 said:


> I have a second pair on klein linesman pliers and they are pretty stiff to open and close with one hand without getting a workout. would be nice to have a second pair in my other bag so i dont have to keep changing them one bag to another. What is the best way to loosen them up? ive sprayed like half a can of W-D40 and worked them open and closed that that didnt help. Tried oil from the plumbers threading machine and also tried hitting the centre with a punch and nothing seems to work. Can someone help!:thumbup:


Add some heat as from a lighter but not so much as to get to the grips...then work it as you have done.


----------



## sparky402

Dont ever use pulling lube on them. It makes it worse


----------



## MattHelm

No magic in WD-40.




Code:


WD-40 - Composition/Information on Ingredients
Ingredient                   CAS #             Weight Percent
Aliphatic Hydrocarbon        64742-47-8        45-50
Petroleum Base Oil           64742-58-1        <25
                             64742-53-6
                             64742-56-9
                             64742-65-0
LVP Aliphatic Hydrocarbon    64742-47-8        12-18
Non-Hazardous Ingredients    Mixture           <10


----------



## Chris1971

Next72969 said:


> Leave them in wd-40 overnight. Friend of mine swears mixing sand with the wd40 and really working te pliers will fix em.


Sand does work.


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> Sand does work.


----------



## EDDYG415

Chris1971 said:


> Sand does work.


has to be fine sand. it works in way better if they a really jammed and wd40 can't fix it alone.


----------



## uconduit

wd-40 is the duck tape of lubricants: try using it on a door hinge and it won't last 6 months, oil may last up to a decade or more. the wd-40 company even makes a rather good oil called 3-n-1. I only spray wd40 on things that are rusted or might get rusted and I use it when there is nothing else available but it isn't really the best tool product for anything else.

I like break-free clp for side cutters and dikes. Look around the gang boxes for something called a "hilti-gun" and they usually come with a little bottle of it in the carry case. You can use the hinge of klein side cutters as a hammer but only the side that doesn't have the cutter on it. I would imagine that striking the hinge on the side with the cutting edge might make it stiffer or immobile but i've never actually tried it before, put oil on the hinge on that side and let it work its way into the pliers by opening them and closing them while at the same time pulling and stretching the handles apart at odd angles, that ought to get them loose. I wouldn't tolerate a pair of dikes or side cutters that aren't loose enough to open by gravity.


----------



## gilbequick

HARRY304E said:


> Haha,,,that stuff looks good,I'll order a can..:thumbsup:


You won't be disappointed. It's life changing stuff.


----------



## MDShunk

I've found that once I use a new pair of nines in the rain, and the joint gets a little rusty, lubricating them to get the rust out of the hinge removes exactly enough material for them to be nice and free forever. I can't exactly recommend that a guy get a good pair of pliers wet on purpose, but it seems like that does the trick for me.


----------



## jeffmoss26

PB Blaster is made here in Cleveland. Always thought it was the greatest stuff ever until I found Kroil.


----------



## ponyboy

Oops










To be fair, no brand of pliers could've survived the flight that these ones took


----------



## CFine

I've just soaked my in water for a weekend then i just break them free, never had a problem since..... Unless i blow them up.


----------



## cotes17

CFine said:


> I've just soaked my in water for a weekend then i just break them free, never had a problem since..... Unless i blow them up.


Soak in water? feel like that would get them rusty


----------



## cotes17

what happened to those kleins Ponyboy?


----------



## ponyboy

cotes17 said:


> what happened to those kleins Ponyboy?


Took a high velocity nose dive from 25' up


----------



## MTW

ponyboy said:


> Took a high velocity nose dive from 25' up


Changing a ballast in a high bay light, no doubt.


----------



## ponyboy

MTW said:


> Changing a ballast in a high bay light, no doubt.


You know how frustrating those t5 ballasts can be....


----------



## Budman121

There was a thread about this very subject, about 2 years ago, my suggestion, and something I do for any stiff plier, lapping compound, a little in the joints and back and forth, rice out with WD-40, they drop open and close with their own weight!


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


>


Prove it.


----------



## chewy

cotes17 said:


> Soak in water? feel like that would get them rusty


That doesnt matter.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I always just let them rust up a bit and then blast them with WD-40. They're perfect after that.


----------



## hdgeno777

Next72969 said:


> Leave them in wd-40 overnight. Friend of mine swears mixing sand with the wd40 and really working te pliers will fix em.


the sand trick works really well, have to use that every now and then on mine



99cents said:


> I could never understand breaking in pliers. If they're stiff, take them back and get a new pair. Or get your money back and invest in Knipex.
> 
> The only time I have had pliers stiffen up on me is after I cut through a live wire and that's my own damn fault.


going from cold to warm to cold a lot will eventually put some rust in the pliers. i've have two linesman pliers in almost 12 years, both were stiff when i got them. a little oil and sand made them perfect


----------

